# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  'Έφυγε'  ο Γεώργος  Μοσχίδης  του  SDTV.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Άσχημα  νέα  ξέρει  κάποιος κάτι  παραπάνω  για  το  θέμα?

http://www.satleo.gr/cdn/component/c...994------sdtv-

----------


## moutoulos

Σχετικά με τον Γιώργο  Μοσχίδη, υπάρχει ήδη εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72280

----------

